# My Betta Wants To Mate?



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi! I want to know, what does it take to make two bettas mate with each other? I want Mr. Jingles to have little babies, and I read online that when a betta makes a bubble nest he wants to mate or whatever, and he has made a HUGE one that it almost covered the whole top of the water!! So, I want to try it, but first, I want to know what it takes so I can found out if I have what it takes.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

First, I would recommend that you learn how to take proper care of the Betta you have and do lots of research on not just spawning but fry rearing as well....


----------



## Jirothebetta (Jul 15, 2011)

Breeding bettas takes work, and lots of it, it takes time, comitment and money. The fact that your betta built a bubble nest means that he is in good condition and would be receptive to a female who was ready should she come around, but it does not neccesarily mean he wants to mate, it just means he is happy! In other words, you are taking good care of him and he is thanking you for it.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Oh! OK! Well, I am willing to buy anything to make him happy (in this case he might want to mate)


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Actually, bubble nest building is instinct driven...it generally has nothing to do with overall health or happiness, although, it sometimes can be a sign of being content.....a half dead male in dirty water will make a nest....look at some of the fish in poorly kept cups at a pet shop...with a nest......


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Also, just because a male makes a bubblenest does not mean that he has to mate.


----------



## EverythingNice55 (Jul 26, 2011)

Well, I ask of people to not be rude because he is only my second betta, and I'm new at this, and I'm really confused.... >.<


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

No one is being rude. We're giving you facts so you can be informed.

Bubblenests don't really mean anything. The same way a dog will sniff things on a walk a betta will build a nest. It's instinct. Like OFL said even bettas in sewage conditions will build nests, some males have a higher drive to build nests than others and it also seems to me that younger fish (in prime spawning age) are also more likely to build a nest.

Breeding is very time consuming and expensive. I suggest if you're curious about breeding you first read the stickies in the breeding section. Here are the links.

If you can answer all of these questions you have done enough research to breed successfully ---> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=65791

This is an Overview of feeding fry.. a very important thing to be able to do right ---> http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=51144

This is a general overview of the most common method of spawning, there are many methods but this is probably easiest for new breeders --->http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=30005


Basic run through, you're going to need at least 2 tanks (one to spawn and one for grow out), 25-50 jars, heating for all the tanks and the jars, live foods and high quality frozen and pelleted foods. You'll need to know where all the fry will go whether it be to friends, craigslist, petstores, online. IF you sell online you'll have to know how to pack and ship correctly.

This isn't meant to scare you.. just to present you with the information you need to make an informed decision on whether you're ready to breed or not.

One last thing to keep in mind. Your fish does not care about having babies, he'll probably be just as happy never spawning... it is very hard on fish and quite stressful so make sure you're willing to make that sacrifice.


----------

